# Battlemaps for Fire Forest of Innenotdar



## Tatzelbelm (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi,

would it be possible to provide the one-inch scaled battlemaps that were provided for the added encounters of Scouring of Gate Pass? I'm talking about the .jpeg-files.
While the maps can be quite large, one of my players works in a print shop and printed them (on A3, no less, leading to a reduced total amount of pages to be fitted together). 

Thanks in advance,
Tatzelbelm


----------



## merchantsteve (Aug 6, 2009)

*Battlemap Collection*

Hi,
here are the new battlemaps for the Fire Forest. The other ones in the module are available on the WOTBS main page, since they are the same as the 3.5 versions. The interrupted ritual map is 45 inches wide!


----------



## merchantsteve (Aug 6, 2009)

More...


----------



## merchantsteve (Aug 6, 2009)

The last


----------



## Gorok (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice, Steve, and thanks!

Is there any chance to get the 4E-specific battlemaps for the first WotBS module in a similar manner?


----------



## merchantsteve (Aug 6, 2009)

They were posted a long time ago. I think they got moved over to the WOTBS main page area.


----------



## Gorok (Aug 6, 2009)

merchantsteve said:


> They were posted a long time ago. I think they got moved over to the WOTBS main page area.




The only maps posted in these forums were errated maps of the Poison Apple Pub, once it was noted that the areas where the roof would collapse were not shown on the initial version.

The only links I can find on the main WoTBS page are specific to the 3.5E version, and only have three areas (the Farmhouse, the Poison Apple Pub, and the Tower Battle).  As a note, it might be nice to post the maps shown earlier in this thread to a new 4E-specific list on the WoTBS main page.

I remember seeing this being asked soon after the first 4E adventure was published, but have never seen any followup yet.  See the link:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/e-n-publishing/257205-combat-maps.html


----------



## merchantsteve (Aug 6, 2009)

OK, I guess I thought I did the posting. Be on the lookout.


----------



## lectric (Aug 18, 2009)

Here is the most recent posting of maps for Scouring. The ones missing from this thread are available in the WotBS download section:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/e-n-publishing/260094-battlemaps-scouring-gate-pass-spoilers.html


----------

